# How much does your membership cost?



## Putting_Green_Pro (Oct 7, 2009)

to be exact mine costs Â£100.80 so it is the cheapest sport i can do. but then i'd hate to see the costs for all the comps i'v been in and not won anything


----------



## slugger (Oct 7, 2009)

We've just had out annual membership subs email sent out and i'm feeling a bit peed off...

This years subs Â£490, 2008 subs were Â£460. I wouldn't be too bothered about another Â£30 rise but for next year they want to charge Â£590!!! 

Â£100 extra in one year is taking the mikey! 

I know there are a lot of you who will be paying more, especially down south, but my club is in Edinburgh and there's a lot of competition and our club has always been seen as one of the more affordable. There's been a lot of work done recently, but we've always been assured that the members would never be levied for this!

I've been thinking about leaving for a while and joining somewhere closer to home (i drive 20 miles each way to play there), but my mind is 100% made up now. Shame, as it's a great social club and lovely course.

How much do your subs go up each year?

Shame


----------



## HTL (Oct 7, 2009)

This year just over 1K next year if I stay at the club Â£1850 (change to senior membership) if I move to Foxhills Â£2850.


----------



## Twire (Oct 7, 2009)

This year from memory was about Â£610 plus Â£50 bar levy. Not sure they will be able to hold that next year with all the services and rent going up.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi mate,

I pay Â£670 a year no join fee. If I get a mate to join next year  they will do us a couple membership (as a incentive) which means my fee will drop to Â£520 a year.

Cheers

Midnight.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Jeez, I am glad I don't play in Surrey.

Watford, circa 1000 for an 18 hole course, practice ground, chipping ground, practice bunker, practice green, superb club house, and indoor paractice nets.

I would happily pay 1300 if they would get rid of all the societies though. Not much chance of that happening.


----------



## Twire (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi mate,

I pay Â£670 a year no join fee. If I get a mate to join next year  they will do us a couple membership (as a incentive) which means my fee will drop to Â£520 a year.

Cheers

Midnight.
		
Click to expand...


What a great idea to increase membership.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£435 year round golf on a quality course....come join us slugger.


----------



## Macster (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£800 + Â£70 Bar levy.
Quality course, Historic Clubhouse, few problems with Societies, so I'm happy at that.

There's been uproar at another local club this year, after they spent Â£95K on Clubhouse refurb, which was promised to not affect Subs.
refurb is awful, and they put subs up by over 15% this year, and members left in droves apparently in disgust.

Seems little unrest at my own place, or for that matter problems with Membership numbers.


----------



## birdieman (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£210/yr on a scenic and half decent course.
Good value these days.

2 or 3 holes to be lengthened this winter which is great news as it's a bit short at 6059 yds. They need to make the rough 'rougher' imo too.


----------



## Sneds (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£200 for Par 72 muni. 6354 yards

I think it's normally around the 600 mark, but I got it cheap as I was 21 when I took the membership out.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't play in Surrey, but it feels like I do.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£710 + Â£50 bar levy.

Good course, can almost always walk onto the first tee and best haggis burgers in the west!

Rothesay is Â£220 country member! My little bolt hole.


----------



## brendy (Oct 7, 2009)

annual fees are are 800 this year inc insurance and GUI membership. It seems clubs dont up membership by 5 or 10 quid any more, its 50 and 100 quid leaps.


----------



## piratepete (Oct 7, 2009)

I pay Â£49.99,for the Crown Smart card membership,this gives all the member facilities,h/c,comps, etc, however, I have to pay green fees (reduced rates)this also allows me to play other Crown courses,this works for me because I can't commit to playing once a week and definately can't afford 700-grand for club membership,and the missus would certainly throw the toys out of the pram if I did


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£480 + Â£50 bar levy not bad for a quality course i can play all year with no mats or temp greens in the winter.
Always open to you guys if you want a game


----------



## Stevenc (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£480 + Â£50 bar levy not bad for a quality course i can play all year with no mats or temp greens in the winter.
Always open to you guys if you want a game
		
Click to expand...

Thats excellent for Scotscraig - i assumed it'd be about Â£700.

I assume there will be a huge joining fee?


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£480 + Â£50 bar levy not bad for a quality course i can play all year with no mats or temp greens in the winter.
Always open to you guys if you want a game
		
Click to expand...

Thats excellent for Scotscraig - i assumed it'd be about Â£700.

I assume there will be a huge joining fee?
		
Click to expand...

No steven ,its Â£500 split over 5 years so basically Â£100 a year and thers no waiting list.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd imagine ours to be around the Â£750 mark this coming year. Once again, almost unheard of not to be able to walk onto the 1st tee and not be able to play within 15 mins or so.


----------



## Stevenc (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£480 + Â£50 bar levy not bad for a quality course i can play all year with no mats or temp greens in the winter.
Always open to you guys if you want a game
		
Click to expand...

Thats excellent for Scotscraig - i assumed it'd be about Â£700.

I assume there will be a huge joining fee?
		
Click to expand...

No steven ,its Â£500 split over 5 years so basically Â£100 a year and thers no waiting list.
		
Click to expand...

So for a new member (if there were no yearly increases) the first 5 years would be Â£580?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2009)

Full membership at Highwoods is Â£841.00 plus Â£70.00 on your smart card and Â£10.00 towards the golfing union.


----------



## janmolby (Oct 7, 2009)

Normal membership was â‚¬570 last year but as it was my first year as a member of a club I only had to pay the beginners fee which was â‚¬300  I guess it will be somewhere around the â‚¬600 mark this year.


----------



## tonto768 (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£483 for Strathmore. 18 and 9 hole courses driving range and practise green. No bar levy but talk about Â£500 for next year.


----------



## Spoff (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not a member anywhere, if I was to join a club the cost would be one wife.


----------



## tonto768 (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe a bargain Spoff lol


----------



## Parmo (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£362 for a council season ticket that covers 5 courses.  I then pay Â£120 to the club and inc that is Â£30 levy, so overall it costs me Â£482 a year.


----------



## barb (Oct 7, 2009)

hubby pays Â£695 + Â£50 bar levy for full 7 day membership, I only pay Â£141 + Â£50 bar levy as I'm classed as a full time student.  At the moment no sign of increases.


----------



## Spoff (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe a bargain Spoff lol
		
Click to expand...

It's under consideration


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Oct 7, 2009)

Ours was â‚¬925 this year and have heard it is going down to â‚¬850 next year, the idea of introducing a new member and getting a reduced rate is a very good idea may suggest that at the AGM there was no joining fee.
Mike


----------



## edgey (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£800pa

27 Hole Course in Birmingham. Never an issue with golf societys when you have 27 holes  

Edgey


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2009)

Never an issue when you have 27 holes  

Edgey
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a Girls Aloud concert with the Spice girls as support


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 7, 2009)

I pay Â£150 for a year plus locker for a good challenging 18 hole course. Where do you play slugger?.


----------



## DelB (Oct 7, 2009)

I pay Â£150 for a year plus locker for a good challenging 18 hole course. Where do you play slugger?.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! More to the point, where do you play?


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 7, 2009)

Broomieknowe Golf Club. Where do you play?


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£742 plus Â£75 bar levy


----------



## DelB (Oct 7, 2009)

Broomieknowe Golf Club. Where do you play?
		
Click to expand...

Swanston and Gifford. 

I take it at that price you must be either a junior or a bloke who's 100 years old and lives 3000 miles away from the course?


----------



## beggsy (Oct 7, 2009)

we at south leeds golf club have a Â£20 increase in membership next year from Â£610 to Â£630 that is all in and no bar levy to pay just put money on as an when you need


----------



## beggsy (Oct 7, 2009)

also you can pay the fee direct debit every month and it will only cost about another Â£30 for direct debit


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£1200


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2009)

I paid Â£530 this year because i was classed as a colt, next year it will be in the region of Â£850 with no bar levy.


----------



## andiritchie (Oct 7, 2009)

I pay 760 for me and the girlfriend because we are under 26 when i joined,not checked yet but i think its around the Â£1100 mark for us both next year


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£58 per month for a course that is in good playable condition year round, with no winter tees/greens. And that amount hasn't changed since I joined 4 years ago.


----------



## forefortheday (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£530 for me.

10% off at the bar and shop but no reduction for guests.

You pay around that for muni's around here so not a bad deal (busy on a weekend though)

Talk of a reduction next year and making it compulsory for all contract holders to be members by reducing the fee to Â£450.(Or adding Â£20 onto some peoples bill)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2009)

I think Highwoods are planning on doing away with the joining fee for full membership next year but I don't play enough there to warrant it. I'll stay with my cheapie fairways membership...


----------



## Ronnoc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ours around Â£580 with Â£50 been a bar bill.

Not to bad you may think although there is a meeting to put them up by Â£30 tomoz night due to the staff at the club wanting a pay rise!!! In the current climate this seem a little bit of a joke.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 7, 2009)

i payed Â£500 last year not to sure if they will put them up ,sure they will


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2009)

With the low prices some of the Scottish guys pay it's no wonder a lot of them are members at two, sometimes three different clubs!
Makes ya sick


----------



## pigmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

Ours is Â£825 this year, going up to Â£845 next year. 36 holes, super club house, changing facilities, practice ground and excellent pro shop. We don`t have a bar levy. Societies can be a nuisance at times but they are a necessary evil these days i`m afraid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2009)

Its Â£1300 which is for unlimited golf and includes a Â£50 bar levy and Â£60 locker rental. Our club is deferring the joining fee which can be paid in two instalments and also offers the chance to pay via DD and spread the cost over ten months.

If a member nominates a new joiner they get an extra Â£100 credit onto their card. As the plan is to start using the swipe cards to pay for entry fees and eventually for gear in the pro shop then it could be a good deal


----------



## kid2 (Oct 7, 2009)

I got to join our club this year for 1000â‚¬ green fees and membership all in... They done an offer this year on account of the recession that if you already had an existing family member in the club that 1000â‚¬ could be paid in 6 monthly instalments which i think is a great idea.....
If you have no family the membership fee would be 1700â‚¬ and your 1st year green fees would be 650â‚¬....
 It pays to have family playing


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 7, 2009)

DelB im a junior. Maybe we could get a game sometime if your up for it? probably next year though


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2009)

Â£500 a year for 5-day membership. I think 7-day is over 700 but I can barely play a weekend so 5-day works for me.


----------



## mancity101 (Oct 8, 2009)

ours is 595 per year no joining fee
free golf for under 10sunder 16s 25 per year
not a bad course either, nice membership


----------



## mjsw13 (Oct 8, 2009)

Â£550 (includes all charges) - no joining fee.  10% off at the bar.

My old club, back in bonnie Scotland, was just Â£200


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2009)

With the low prices some of the Scottish guys pay it's no wonder a lot of them are members at two, sometimes three different clubs!
Makes ya sick
		
Click to expand...

I've got a 'Limited Play' membership at Swanston, which is essentially a 20 round ticket for Â£245. That fee includes all medals etc and maintenance of your handicap. The only restriction is that you can't tee off before noon at the weekends. It's going up to Â£275 for 2010, but even the Munis in Edinburgh charge Â£18.50 per round. 

I also recently joined Gifford, which is a lovely 9 hole parkland course down in East Lothian. There was an initial joining fee of Â£300 and the annual subs for full membership this year were Â£195!! 

So, next year, I will only be paying something of the order of Â£500 for membership of two clubs!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2009)

So, next year, I will only be paying something of the order of Â£500 for membership of two clubs!   

Click to expand...

Up yours!!


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2009)

So, next year, I will only be paying something of the order of Â£500 for membership of two clubs!   

Click to expand...

Up yours!!
      

Click to expand...

Damn, where's that middle finger smiley?


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 8, 2009)

Currently Â£1,224 (plus 2x as joining fee) but going up by Â£306 (25%) next year. 

But then the cost that the club has to pay for the lease of the course is going up from Â£1000 per year to Â£170,000 per year - so I guess we pays or we lose the course...


----------



## birdieman (Oct 8, 2009)

With the low prices some of the Scottish guys pay it's no wonder a lot of them are members at two, sometimes three different clubs!
Makes ya sick
		
Click to expand...

I only get 7 months of a full course for the Â£210, other 5 months is a mix of closed (frost/snow) or temp greens and tees.  Its normally too cold or wet or dark for winter golf anyway. If we get a mild spell and I've got bad cabin fever then I'll give it a few holes.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 9, 2009)

From memory about Â£450, all in including Â£30 bar levy, insurance etc... and I pay an extra Â£30 per year for a locker.  I'm also thinking of joining Royal North Devon as a non resident member for Â£250.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 9, 2009)

590 for one and 320 for the other, both with Â£50 beer money. 

U like that Smiffy.


----------



## CrapHacker (Oct 10, 2009)

So, next year, I will only be paying something of the order of Â£500 for membership of two clubs!   

Click to expand...

Up yours!!
      

Click to expand...

Damn, where's that middle finger smiley?  

Click to expand...















or maybe















( Just trying to help 




 )


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2009)

Really toying with the idea of becoming a "full" member next year now that the club have recently done away with the joining fee.
My current "Fairways" membership costs me Â£275.00 up front followed by 9 monthly payments of Â£35.00. This allows me to play 25 games a year and also allows me to enter medals, stablefords etc. but no board comps. There has never been a joining fee with this category of membership.
Full membership is currently Â£841.00 which can be paid over 10 months @ Â£89.00 per month. Obviously I would be able to enter every competition going then, and also play in club matches, (if selected), something which I cannot do as a Fairways member.
So it's only costing me Â£300.00 more over the year and I don't have the Â£275.00 up front payment to make.
I think I also qualify for 10% off the cost of annual membership for every year I've been a Fairways member, so as long as they haven't done away with that benefit when they dropped the joining fee, I would actually save another Â£84.00.
Bit of a "no brainer" really.....


----------



## drawboy (Oct 18, 2009)

I may sound thick but what's a bar levy? I'm paying Â£630 for the year full membership in a mid range club, South Leeds. If I want to join one of the many top notch Leeds clubs it is over Â£1000 that's if I can get in due to social standing.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2009)

Bar levy is prepaid beer tokens. Its just another way of guarenteeing income to the golf club. We all pay Â£50.

I can use mine on food as well.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just got notification of the fees for next year they have put them up from Â£480 to Â£520 and reduced the bar levy from Â£50 to Â£20 so in reality its went up Â£10.

The Â£50 bar levy was ok because we use it everytime we play ,it can be used for food which we get a 12% discount on so is a good idea ,but to reduce to Â£20 IMO is to make the car park golfer happy and those who dont spend a penny in the club happy as well (bawbags).


----------



## drawboy (Oct 18, 2009)

Ta for that craw.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 24, 2009)

Found this thread, just before I started another one.  phew - at least I will not get chastised.  

Our fees are Â£720 with no bar levy.  This can be paid by DD over 8 months for a small fee. The joining fee is Â£1000 and can be paid over the course of your first year.

The course is a links / heathland on the West coast of Scotland and has hosted final qualifying for the Open in recent years.  This year it held the Ladies Amateur Home International series and is cohosting the British Boys next year.  Course is generally very good with full greens all year. Traditional club house with good bar and catering facilities and friendly and well stocked pro shop.  Really delighted to have been a member here for 5 years now and my only regret is not applying to join sooner.

We currently have a waiting list for membership of around 3 years.  Many other local clubs are crying out for new members, offering discounts, no joining fee etc.


How are other clubs coping ?


Check out the website to have a nosey.


----------



## algar5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Our fees are Â£460 and again can be paid by D/D. Joining fee is Â£195. We now have a waiting list again after a short period without one.

Last year quite a few members left in protest due to proposals for a funding a new/redevelopment of the clubhouse.

The clubhouse redevelopment is now close to completion and will be finished in the next few weeks. 

There is talk of two local clubs being in severe financial difficulty and many other clubs in Fife have no waitng lists/joining fees and are desperate for new members.

Just get in touch if you fancy a game.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Green fee Â£400/5-day (Â£575/7-day) plus Â£30 club fee (as an official old f*rt).

Thinking of moving though if the price is right to a course with more variation in the landscaping.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 26, 2009)

Too bloddy much!

Â£740 + Â£50 bar levy!


----------

